# Always Having Money...... And Never Having It At The Same Time.



## The King Of Dreams (Aug 18, 2010)

Why is it that every SP I meet ALWAYS have money for their projects (i.e. car parts, instruments, camera parts) but then when it comes to having money for daily things (food, gas etc.) they are broke! Why is that?! Can someone explain this to me?


----------



## Soleil (Jan 15, 2011)

:X Sorry I can't answer this but I assure you we aren't all like this...


----------



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

I have noticed this about a few of my SP friends. More so than other types. But it isn't fair to say that all are like this. 


I would say their strong Se sometimes gets in the way of delaying gratification. Sometimes I even do stuff like that when my Se gets to me.


----------



## lemonade (Feb 12, 2012)

At least we save up our money for investments. Actually, my dad (an ISTP) buys too much random stuff that are useful to him while he's first excited. After that, his stuff lays around the house and collects dust for the next 3+ years. is this what you mean by spending stuff on projects more than necessities?

I skip lunch from time to time because I'm too lazy to eat/make it or because I want to save money. Compromising/struggling to pursue an interest? Like struggling to pursue a dream/goal. I don't see anything wrong with that. Though spending and not reserving extra money for emergencies is an issue. I tend to under predict what I actually need when I go on trips. Poor judgement?


----------



## The King Of Dreams (Aug 18, 2010)

Of course I don't mean to say "ALL" SPs do this. I didn't mean to paint you all with such a broad brush. I apologize. But as for projects (personal ones) some seem to be broke but always have money for a engine part (shocks, turbo, body kit, transmission, sound system etc) especially for their hobby. This is what I'm referring to.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

I always have money for what I actually want, yes.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

The King Of Dreams said:


> Of course I don't mean to say "ALL" SPs do this. I didn't mean to paint you all with such a broad brush. I apologize. But as for projects (personal ones) some seem to be broke but always have money for a engine part (shocks, turbo, body kit, transmission, sound system etc) especially for their hobby. This is what I'm referring to.


Some useful tips for your SP friends: recycling for cash, selling plasma, donating sperm, topless dancing, independent contract work, using their skills to assist private interests (i.e. I can fix cars/cook great food/repair your plumbing for a little less than calling a mechanic/caterer/plumber) in a pinch.


----------



## Einstein (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm not an SP but I am often like this. Why should I waste money on food or gas? I'd much rather buy stuff I really want.


----------



## The King Of Dreams (Aug 18, 2010)

fourtines said:


> Some useful tips for your SP friends: recycling for cash, selling plasma, donating sperm, topless dancing, independent contract work, using their skills to assist private interests (i.e. I can fix cars/cook great food/repair your plumbing for a little less than calling a mechanic/caterer/plumber) in a pinch.


Wow.... those are some "creative" ways..... LOL


----------



## The King Of Dreams (Aug 18, 2010)

Einstein said:


> I'm not an SP but I am often like this. Why should I waste money on food or gas? I'd much rather buy stuff I really want.


Like the world!


----------



## JamieBond (Dec 13, 2011)

Yeah, guilty.

I work two part time jobs but my ten-year-old sister always has more money than me. I buy things! Isn't that what money's for?


----------



## Marac (Mar 26, 2012)

The King Of Dreams said:


> Why is it that every SP I meet ALWAYS have money for their projects (i.e. car parts, instruments, camera parts) but then when it comes to having money for daily things (food, gas etc.) they are broke! Why is that?! Can someone explain this to me?


I'm very much like that.

This is why:

Projects = fun
Fun = Important to me


----------



## The King Of Dreams (Aug 18, 2010)

Marac said:


> I'm very much like that.
> 
> This is why:
> 
> ...


Carpe diem huh?


----------



## Marac (Mar 26, 2012)

The King Of Dreams said:


> Carpe diem huh?


Hell yeah!

What is the point of doing stuff you don't like, so that you can continue to do stuff you don't like?

Better to live a short and blissful life full of things you love, than a long miserable one.


----------



## The King Of Dreams (Aug 18, 2010)

Marac said:


> Hell yeah!
> 
> What is the point of doing stuff you don't like, so that you can continue to do stuff you don't like?
> 
> Better to live a short and blissful life full of things you love, than a long miserable one.


 At least I know who to come to when I want to have a great time. LOL


For a "good" time call 509 664 2701 ask for @Marac! LOL

*it's just a fake random number*


----------



## Inguz (Mar 10, 2012)

wow... Good question, really! When I was on nicotine I shouldn't have been able to manage that with the small amount of money that I had, but I did somehow. Calculating on it now makes it make even less sense how I could afford it.

Always broke, and still I manage to find money for my hobbies, yes... I too do wonder!


----------



## The King Of Dreams (Aug 18, 2010)

Inguz said:


> wow... Good question, really! When I was on nicotine I shouldn't have been able to manage that with the small amount of money that I had, but I did somehow. Calculating on it now makes it make even less sense how I could afford it.
> 
> Always broke, and still I manage to find money for my hobbies, yes... I too do wonder!


Can this be answered through cognitive functions?


----------



## Benja (Jan 26, 2012)

When we spend money on projects and pleasures it's an investment into our mental health. The healthier we are, the more able we are to earn more money. Being doers and creators of various kinds, we require raw materials and tools to climb toward self-actualization, we can't just sit in our heads.


----------



## Einstein (Aug 10, 2011)

My money grows on trees.


----------



## The King Of Dreams (Aug 18, 2010)

Einstein said:


> My money grows on trees.


That's because ENTJs have special money producing powers....


----------

